# my uber cool fuba antennae is messing w/ my xm radio antennae



## mk2dubaudi (Oct 3, 2008)

SURE, my sat. antennae is an inch or two away from the fuba, placing anywhere else didn't receive reception.
I WANT to run the fuba so where do people usually place these? Do head units nowadays come with internal sat. receivers?, runnin the kenwood exelon camilion' or are do they just control the sat. but do away with the xm receiver? put it on the inside glass?


----------



## reverbvr6 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: my uber cool fuba antennae is messing w/ my xm radio antennae (mk2dubaudi)*

i work at a large electronics retailer as a car audio installer and what i usually do is tape the sat radio ant to the dash on the passenger side as close to the windshield as possible. we also recommend the fm modulators that xm/sirius sells which pretty much block out all static from other radio stations.


----------

